# Rubbish



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Are the rubbish collectors still on strike?

I was in Manial and Maadi today and I could not believe the amount of rubbish that is still piling up.. it has to be a huge public health concern,


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

They are probably at the depot discussing the election


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

The info I have...The "waste management" has gone out on a tender, and some company won it, but has no trucks yet. The existing guys (the pick-up brigade) that used to do it no longer does it, they come around just to collect the "good stuff" with re-cycling value. Beats me what happens in the meantime, but yup, the rubbish is piling up and getting more substantial by the day. We have a visitor from the US, and find it kind of difficult to explain this one...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Whitedesert said:


> The info I have...The "waste management" has gone out on a tender, and some company won it, but has no trucks yet. The existing guys (the pick-up brigade) that used to do it no longer does it, they come around just to collect the "good stuff" with re-cycling value. Beats me what happens in the meantime, but yup, the rubbish is piling up and getting more substantial by the day. We have a visitor from the US, and find it kind of difficult to explain this one...





wouldn't you think the MB would be preaching... Cleanliness is next to godliness.


I think about 12 years ago a Spanish company won the tender but I believe they never got paid so they didn't hang around for long.

There is no need for this country to be dirty, landfill sites should not be an problem, manpower should not be a problem either... 
It is time people took responisbility for their own mess and stop thinking it is someone elses job to clean up behind them


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

Just passed the police academy where Rows of police are standing ankle deep in rubbish doing nothing, it drives me mad..no one here as any sense of pride, nor, as Maiden says responsibility for their surroundings/country. 

An hour of concerted effort by the hundreds of police standing doing nothing could have the place gleaming, oh sorry I forgot we are in Egypt


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Driving between Tagamo (New Cairo) en-route to our offices on the Corniche I noticed there was no longer space for plastic bags blown against the fences erected in the desert. I casually asked my driver when were Egypt going to declare them the "National flower" of the country. My sense of humour was a bit to dry from him to understand...


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

One would think with the eyes of the international community on Egypt, people would be a little embarrassed about the garbage everywhere. But they're not. Instead, they'll spend money on a shoe-shine just to step right back into it. I haven't quite decided if it's irony or hypocracy.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

expatagogo said:


> One would think with the eyes of the international community on Egypt, people would be a little embarrassed about the garbage everywhere. But they're not. Instead, they'll spend money on a shoe-shine just to step right back into it. I haven't quite decided if it's irony or hypocracy.




It does amuse me when all the Egyptians I know say they are proud of Egypt and proud to be Egyptian then throw their rubbish to the ground...

We have a rubbish chute in my building that goes down into the garage... in the summer it smells. 

Security desk sits in the foyer with the doors down to the garage wide open and there are days the smell hits you when you walk into the building.. I tell them to close it and ask why are you sitting in this stench? 
Now is it

1. They genuinely don't smell it.

2. They are too lazy to get up and close the door.

3. They just don't care.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> It does amuse me when all the Egyptians I know say they are proud of Egypt and proud to be Egyptian then throw their rubbish to the ground...
> 
> We have a rubbish chute in my building that goes down into the garage... in the summer it smells.
> 
> ...


4. It's not in their job description to close the door.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Spoke to my landlord last night about another question i had, which was why I have to contribute 300le towards "common services". He explained it paid for stuff like the common lighting, etcd, but also to pay a private contractor to remove our rubbish from the building. Privately I wonder if this private contractor dumps it in the next street up the road...


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

At least they don't burn it in the streets like some cities. 

On a positive note, the wild cats sure seem to be happy about it.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Yes, even our half-wild cats (rescued cats from the streets) seems to think there is something out there better than the boring Meou mix biscuits in clean bowls in the kitchen...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

canuck2010 said:


> At least they don't burn it in the streets like some cities.
> 
> On a positive note, the wild cats sure seem to be happy about it.




They do burn it in the streets... they often pile it up in the walkways behind the 6th October bridge.. then when it is stinking to high heaven they set fire to it.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

salwa18 said:


> dear all
> 
> I have two thread from you both Maiden Scotland and Expatagogo and cannot for some reason open them. I am new and though posted ahges ago have not since. I will get to you when I know what it is you have said... sorry




Not sure what you mean by you cannot open them... do you mean emails?


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Yesterday, I saw a garbage sweeper clean up the pile of dirt under a heap of garbage instead of carefully scraping the garbage and only the garbage onto his shovel.

He must be new.


----------

